# Hagen Geo System Gravel



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

Has anyone tried it?

I just saw it in the LFS, ~2mm, brown, black and earth tones.

Looks perfect for plants, something like the European quartz gravels.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Are the gravels from the "Geo System Natural Gravel" line non-coated?

I'm about to send an e-mail to Hagen to ask about details on these gravels.

--Nikolay


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

The packaging has a notice about the possibility of a buffering affect.

I would assume that means the gravel is not coated.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

"Dear Nikolay, 

Unfortunately, this gravel is not available in the U.S. I'm sorry I was unable to help you further. 

Thank you, 
Sharon Emond, Customer Service Dept. 
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp. "


----------

